# Sturmschäden



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

ich habe mal ein Sammelthema aufgemacht - will ja noch ein paar gigantische Fotos loswerden 

Am 26. oder 27. 12. hatten wir sehr, sehr starken Wind - als Sturm hätte ich es jetzt noch nicht bezeichnet - in Böen vielleicht ...aber sonst?

Wie auch immer, abends schoss plötzlich mein (gewitterängstlicher) Hund (der große, der auch keine Einbrecher mitbekommt) in die Küche und zitterte wie Espenlaub. 
Ich dachte sofort an Gewitter. 
Aber ein Blick vor die Tür: Nichts - nur normaler Wind. 
keine Ahnung, was er hatte. 
Irgendwann hatte Pelle sich beruhigt und ging wieder schlafen. 

Am nächsten Morgen staunte ich dann nicht schlecht, als ich die Gardine aufmachte und auf die Koppel vorne schaute: 
Da war eine der uralten, über 20 Meter hohen Eschen runter gekommen! 

                

Mein nachbar brauchte mehrere Tage, bis er den Stamm zerlegt und größtenteils abtransportiert hatte. 
Und am Ort des geschehens habe ich jetzt einen Miniteich, der tiefer ist als meine Tümpel - da hat sich ein ca 80cm dicker Ast mindestens einen Meter in den Boden gebohrt. 

Äußerlich sah der Baum "kerngesund aus". Innerlich war er unten ca bis auf 4 Meter Höhe komplett faul und weich (der Teil ist nicht mal mehr als brennholz zu verwerten). 

Der Vorbesitzer meines Hofes erzählte mir dann, dass vor ca 15 Jahren der Blitz in den Baum eingeschlagen hatte. Das erklärt dann wohl das kaputte Innenleben. Erstaunlich, wie lange er noch gelebt hat - zumal er jedes Jahr immer voll belaubt war.


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2017)

Arg ... da glaube ich hat dein Hund Grund genug gehabt wie Espenlaub zu zittern ...

Wir hatten am Wochenende Sturmwarnung und es ist außer ein paar Ästen (Fingerdick) der Weide nichts abgebrochen.
Allerdings in Wien hat es eine Mauer umgelegt und Gerüste drohten einzustürzen.

Mir kommt vor die Winde/Stürme/Orkane werden immer häufiger. Bei euch in D treten ja sogar neuerdings Wirbelstürme auf. Ich finde diese Entwicklung erschreckend.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Ja. Der Hammer ist, wir hatten ein paar echte Stürme - da hatte ich wirklich Befürchtungen - und alles ist gut gegangen - nicht mal ein Stuhl ist umgeweht. 
Dann kommt ein normaler Starkwind und mir fällt einer der größten Bäume vor die Füsse.....


----------



## Tottoabs (20. März 2017)

__ Esche http://www.baumkunde.de/Fraxinus_excelsior/

Meinst du nicht das könnte eine Pappel gewesen sein ?


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Habe ich __ Esche geschrieben??? Ja natürlich Pappel - an der Kante habe ich nur Pappeln - Danke für den Hinweis - ist das peinlich......

Wenn die Eschen fallen, ist entweder das garagendach platt oder der Stall - also die sollen lieber stehen bleiben!


----------

